# Will 19" wheels work without mods?



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking into purchasing a set of staggered aftermarket wheels for me 04 GTO. I've read that 18's are the best way to go, but I've found a really nice set of 19's and would appreciate any information or members experience.

The wheels are 19x8.5 (35mm) front and 19x10 (38mm) rear. I'm thinking on a tire combination of 245-40-19 and 265-35-19. Do you think this combo will work without rolling my fenders or anyother mods? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You'll need to flatten the fender lips in the rear and might need to even have them flared. I use a 18x9.5 35mm on 265/35's and had to roll the fenders. You'll be out further than that. A 30 series tire will also be a better fit.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I really didn't want to roll my fenders, so guess I'll continue to look for other wheels with favorable backspace.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have 19x10 with a 275/30. they fit but if rear was out of alignment any they would rub.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Looks Good! What is the backspacing of your wheels? Did you roll your fenders?
Thanks,


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

tleroy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking into purchasing a set of staggered aftermarket wheels for me 04 GTO. I've read that 18's are the best way to go, but I've found a really nice set of 19's and would appreciate any information or members experience.
> 
> ...


No point buying a 10" wide rear wheel if your only going to run a 265 tire. It will be like the ricer VWs with streched tires and extra weight for no reason.

I've road in cars that had stock 17s, 18s, and aftermarket 19s all on stock suspension. I thought the 19s sucked because of how hard a ride they had from no sidewall. They occasionly rubbed but I don't know the offsets. I do know it was a 8" wide wheels with a 235 tire though.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> No point buying a 10" wide rear wheel if your only going to run a 265 tire. It will be like the ricer VWs with streched tires and extra weight for no reason.


A 265 on a 10" will have less sidewall flex and squirm than a 265 on a 9". The wider the wheel the better. A 265 on a 10" will handle way better than a 275 crammed on a 8". A 265 on a 10" will not stretch, it will be flush. I use a 265 on a 9.5" and it has slight bulge. If you buy light weight wheels it won't matter. My 265's on 9.5" weigh 6lbs. less than the stock 18's with 235's and they actually grip on the curves. Just gotta do your homework.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I just think a 10" wide wheel should be used for a wider tire like 285+.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I think 9 or 9.5 will be as wide as I'm going. It's been hard to find a good looking wheel with the correct offset at a reasonable price. I'm getting tired of looking.

Found Beyern 5's but the offset is 30mm that has been milled to 35mm on a 9.5" wheel. Do know if this will work or not?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

tleroy said:


> Found Beyern 5's but the offset is 30mm that has been milled to 35mm on a 9.5" wheel. Do know if this will work or not?


That's the size i use on all four. Slight roll of the fenders is all you'll need.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Did you buy 35mm wheels or had them milled?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bought them that way. 35mm or less is the only way you can fit 9.5" wheels up front without offset strut mounts.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

It's your car...if those wheels are what you want, go ahead and roll the fenders. There are write-ups all over on how to do it and there is probably even a fender rolling tool available for rent somewhere close...


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm still looking, but now considering rolling my fenders.


----------



## stock ls2 (Mar 14, 2018)

*would 19x9.5 et15 poke out too much*

i found some beyern rims 19x9.5et15 in the rear would they poke out too much


----------



## Mike Sealy (May 21, 2018)

I've was reading your thread and trying to do the same for my son's 2006. He has 19x8.5" for the front with 235s and 19x9.5" on the rear with 265's.


----------

